# My "turned in all my depots" haul



## thebreat (Sep 7, 2007)

So I decided to depot all my eye shadows and then take them in for B2M yesterday. I also bought a few things, but here is my haul!







All the 15 pan eye palettes are for my current colors. The items in this next picture I bought, but beware when buying the pro palette blushes! They sold me one that expired a year ago!






This next picture is all free stuff I got from B2M. I took in 60 empty containers and got this!






What is it about all that free MAC that just makes you want to scream "Hell yes!"


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2007)

wow! great haul n beautiful eyeshadow colours!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent haul. I have some B2M that I might do this weekend. I have almost all of those colors. Enjoy.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 7, 2007)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 7, 2007)

wow, thats awesome!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice haul...enjoy!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 7, 2007)

What is B2M? I know there's an acronym thread, but I seemed to have missed it.


----------



## talks (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_What is B2M? I know there's an acronym thread, but I seemed to have missed it._

 
Back to MAC


----------



## Hilly (Sep 7, 2007)

B2M is such a wonderful thing!


----------



## supercelestine (Sep 7, 2007)

(silly question)

Can you still return the plastic containers ..less the tin pans and get credit!?


----------



## thebreat (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *supercelestine* 

 
_(silly question)

Can you still return the plastic containers ..less the tin pans and get credit!?_

 
It depends from store to store. If you call them, they will be able to tell you whether they do or not. The store I went to in Indianapolis accepted all of my depotted eyeshadows.


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful Haul! Isn't free stuff great? :]


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2007)

Dont you just love b2m?


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow!  Very cool items & great that they accepted them without the tins.  I've heard a lot of people having trouble with that.  Awesome!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

Great haul.  Have fun with those palettes.  Man, I am having serious palette envy looking at all of those!


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 10, 2007)

Beautiful haul, I also have most of those colours!

Really? Mac products have expiry dates? I've never noticed..how can you tell?


----------



## thebreat (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Beautiful haul, I also have most of those colours!

Really? Mac products have expiry dates? I've never noticed..how can you tell?_

 
All makeup has an expiration date. Unfortunately, most MAC makeup counters do not know how to read the coded expiration dates on the packages. I work for a CCO, and we have to know how to read the dates. I think it is kind of bad they do not make sure that the counter employees know this information.


----------



## aprilprincesse (Sep 10, 2007)

i love the eyeshadow choices!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 11, 2007)

mmm, i look at all those pictures and can almost smell what my MAC counter smells like


----------



## pichima (Sep 12, 2007)

great haul!
I've got that blush, breath of plum, it's one of my favourite blushes ever^^
enjoy it


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 12, 2007)

wow! now we want to see all the shadows in in their new homes- LOL pleeeease!


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 13, 2007)

I just can't seem to B2M without buying other stuff too! Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow great haul!


----------

